# starting a cut out



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

How do you think it's your fault? Sounds to me another swarm moved in. 
never had to clip a queen yet. Hived in drawn comb secures her pretty good.

Any chance you can make a video of the cutout? Or at the very least pics? Jonesing here for a cutout. lol


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Still smelling where the other colony was and that's why they picked his house again? Even though I scraped it out, right down to the wood? I want to charge with a clear conscience. 

When I say "clip" I mean queen catcher clip, hold her there to get bees all into box I'm moving them to and keep her there for a few days. I have about 1 out of 4 cut outs abscond. 

Well you could hop on a plane and come help if you want.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Send me the ticket and I'll be there! One way is fine.

Charge with a clear conscience. You performed the first removal perfectly.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Mr Beeman! I talked to the homeowner today and he doesn't think it was my fault either, so all is good. I'm starting the cut out tomorrow. 
I went on line and tried getting you an airline ticket, but my card was declined. Sorry!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bummer....lol At least post a lot of pics of the cutout then. FYI, it's supposed to be a high of 38 here today with snow tomorrow. I don't even want to know what the weather is there. Have fun!


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Assuming you save the queen and keep a few frames of brood... Most of the bees should stay behind. I've only done a few cut-outs. Unless the person is paying you, it's rarely worth the time and effort for some bees that may or may not make it.

How is Florida this time of year for doing a cut out? I wouldn't do one in TN. Chances are the bees wouldn't survive the adventure.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I use a vac unless the hive is small, which this one wasn't. My sweetie made it for me, sort of custom made copy of some others I've seen. 














It hold 2 shallow frames on outer sides of the main box. I have a screen with a one side gorilla taped like a hinge, then use regular duck tape to secure it before I put the lid on and duck tape that to main box, one piece on each side is plenty. The back of inside has sponge/micro fabric tacked on for cushion. 

I only use it to reduce the population for easier work. Turned out most of the comb was honey comb. I saved the nice pieces for me, and the rest is in a bucket that I'm going to crush and strain to use for bee food. 

I got 4 frames of brood and framed them up and put in a nuk. Then as bees gathered into clusters I gently scooped them and added then to the nuk, quickly putting the lid back on. The entrance was screened. The next day I went back and again added the clumps of bees, which there were about 4 different spots of clusters. When I put them on top of the frames of the nuk almost all went down into the nuk. I took them out to my country apiary and haven't been back to see if I got the queen. Opened the entrance of course. This is only a guess, but because there were 4 separate clusters when I went back the next day, I think the queen might be in the nuk. 

I scraped out the area and there were not many bees left at that point. I'm going back in a few days to make sure all are gone. I charge for cut outs but I'm pretty reasonable. I don't actively look for cut outs any more. I only did this one because I know the fellow, I wanted the money, and it's close by. They really aren't worth it to me anymore. Well, that plus I get kind of a kick out of doing them when they're easy to get to.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

This is the best time of year to do a cut out because the weather is perfect. It's still 80's during the day.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I checked the hive the other day, queen there and doing very well. I had a feeling I got her but hadn't seen her or evidence (open brood) until Tuesday when I went to inspect new hive. Such a great feeling.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Bev... Is it possible that they made a queen from unsealed brood that you saved on 21 November. Might explain why you had not seen her, or capped brood the past 22 days.

Time frame is close, but, that could explain it. Either way, you have a queen.

cchoganjr


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I suppose it's possible, and you are correct that the point is, having a queen! 
I didn't cut out brood comb and put in nuk until the 24th (delays in starting cut out). There was capped brood on Tuesday also, but what I always look for is open brood if I haven't been in a hive for more than 6 days. I think it's the original queen, but again, all that matters is that there are no bees at original site, and new box has a queen.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Bev.. That time frame would all but rule out new queen. 7 days in November and capped brood on the 10th of December. Not enough time, so, you caught her.

GREAT work.

cchoganjr


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job, way to go. Getting the queen can be tough so far for me. 

Hope they do great.


----------

